# Computer Monitors - how big can you get???



## slim6y (Mar 4, 2011)

The recent thread in regards to laptops got me thinking...

I have this awesome Alienware computer - but I'm stuck with being hounded onto a 17in screen...

I also have a PS3 and PlayTV (so I don't need a TV tuner). I utilise my amplifier for sound for the TV (it's over used, but I hooked up several fans to cool it in the tropics, and it works better than ever now).

What I was wondering - Why do I have to buy an LCD/LED/Plasma TV - why can't I buy a full HD monitor which has HDMI inputs for the Alien and PS3 (as that's all I use it for).

All my TV goes through the PS3.

All my movies go through the PS3.

My TV at the moment is in its 5th year of existence and is still going strong, but... This is the but... The kids TV is an old analogue TV and it's not picking up much of the TV they want (like ABC3, 11 etc etc).

This means I'm stuck waiting for them to go to bed before I can watch what I want or play PS3 if I ever get the chance!!!

So that thread got me thinking - can I get a large monitor for this purpose? Would it be cheaper and better (ie fast response times and no need for speakers, or tuner hence cheaper)?

Any input is welcomed - especially if you do something similar. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 4, 2011)

buy the kids a cheapo set top box. they wont' care as long as they get to watch the cartoons.


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 4, 2011)

can you use a tv as the monitor ?

soz for butting in on your thread but it seamed better than starting a new thread


----------



## slim6y (Mar 4, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> buy the kids a cheapo set top box. they wont' care as long as they get to watch the cartoons.



Already have a set top box for the analogue - but because the TV is low res, it doesn't pick up some of the HD channels - though from memory it does pick up ABC3. The downside is the screen 'flashes' because of the digital nature of the signal (I assume). 

Bring back analogue TV I reckon - we've taken a step back with digital!!! Plus... We could have analogue and better the internet or cable TV we have!



Tassie97 said:


> can you use a tv as the monitor ?
> 
> soz for butting in on your thread but it seamed better than starting a new thread



Yes, you can use a TV as a monitor... But the point was I already have a tuner, speakers and everything ready to go - so I don't need a TV... but I thought monitors must have quicker response times etc because they're 100% digital!


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey slim6y,

The biggest monitor I've seen and heard of that is specifically a PC monitor was 27" LCD by Samsung.

Although a lot of people (including myself) use an LCD/LED TV instead of a PC monitor these days, great all rounder e.g. picture, sound and of course size.

So if you are willing to spend the cash, give the kids the TV you use now, get rid of their old one and get yourself a TV that will benefit you in every way.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 4, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Hey slim6y,
> 
> The biggest monitor I've seen and heard of that is specifically a PC monitor was 27" LCD by Samsung.
> 
> ...


 
You're probably right you know 

I really want to pay more for an awesome picture, but no speakers and no tuner... as I have those separately already (in their awesomeness). 

Seems a shame that you have to pay for a tuner, speakers etc on a TV when they'll never get used!


----------



## Tristan (Mar 4, 2011)

the biggest pc monitor you can get is 30" but a good one is like 2kish if you want to use a TV as a monitor for games make sure its 200mhz the 100mhz will be ok but on some games you will notice ghosting, with a 200mhz the faster refresh will reduce that ghosting effect.

on my pc im running a 24" dell ultrasharp and an el chepo dell 23" in the living room i have a Samsung 46" LCD 6 Series.

if your looking at a new screen for your ps3 and to watch your shows and let the kids keep using the main screen, you could look at getting a 24" monitor if you can afford it i recommend the dell unltrasharp.You could look at the 32-42" TV range just make sure if you get a TV its 200mhz.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 4, 2011)

I use a HD set top box on a 17 yr old panasonic analogue tv. Never had any issues with flickering, if the tv is older than that it's a possibility I suppose.
Just get the kids a cheap LCD tv, you can pick them up pretty cheap for the smaller ones


----------



## slim6y (Mar 4, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> I use a HD set top box on a 17 yr old panasonic analogue tv. Never had any issues with flickering, if the tv is older than that it's a possibility I suppose.
> Just get the kids a cheap LCD tv, you can pick them up pretty cheap for the smaller ones


 
I notice the flickering even on DVD!!!

It's a Sony Wega from maybe 11 - 12 years ago... So I don't understand why it's so bad... But it is... 

I think I should just upgrade to a 200Hz LCD/LED tv and give the kids this other one....


----------



## saximus (Mar 4, 2011)

Computer monitor? Would that be Varanus windowsius?  Sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## slim6y (Mar 4, 2011)

saximus said:


> Computer monitor? Would that be Varanus windowsius?  Sorry couldn't help myself


 
haha... But I think you should try to help yourself.... 

(I think the share lameness of it made me snot just a little)


----------



## Grunter023 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a 27" Samsung P2770HD as a computer monitor its freaking massive and awesome. I can now surf the net and watch my tv shows on my computer at the same time with heaps of room to spare. I also sometimes hook up my PS3 to play COD online. With the flick of the remote I can change the input and be on my computer or playing my PS3. It has a built in tuner that I don't use but may one day. All it cost was something like $450 a month ago. I remember a few years ago buying my first BenQ 19" flat screen monitor which wasn't even widescreen for about $790. I spent ages checking out reviews for this monitor/LED and wasn't sure what to buy but figured for just over $400 in a years time if I never liked the monitor I could give it to the kids or chuck it in another room and buy another - but I am very happy with it.


----------



## Jason (Mar 4, 2011)

honestly with the cost of TV's i would just buy a 42 inch plasma or LCD with several HDMI inputs.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Mar 4, 2011)

Google Image Result for http://www.pcgameshardware.com/screenshots/medium/2009/01/multi-monitoring--833050704.jpg

get the right software and have something liek this?


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 8, 2011)

if your got an alienrware then you want a gaming moniitor a 27" would be fine heard its great for gaming ASUS VE276Q 27-inch


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 8, 2011)

If your going to get a gaming monitor you really need to go for 1920 x 1200 res which is about as good as your going to get on a non-analogue monitor unless you have a huge amount of cash. 1080p is made for movies, not games but having said that, if you want a really big one it is going to cost you a lot more than a straight 1080p HD one.

You can get 42" monitors but they are professional and out of most peoples price range.


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 8, 2011)

if you want a 42" monitor probably best buying a tv,, or alienware should be able to have dual montiors ? so even 2 20" would be ok


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 8, 2011)

OR you could just wait until this Alienware curved monitor is available


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 8, 2011)

HOM3L3SS said:


> get the right software and have something liek this?


Its more hardware than software. My video card has outputs for three monitors but I'm only using two
.. though I have a spare tv that I'm intending to connect


----------



## pythrulz (Mar 8, 2011)

You can plug in a computer if you have a plasma tv


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 10, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> OR you could just wait until this Alienware curved monitor is available


 I know what I'm asking the Easter Bunny for this year


----------



## Defective (Mar 10, 2011)

i know of someone that has a 52" Plasma and goes bananas. he switches between HD tv and gaming everything is wireless and he paid ALOT of money.


----------



## lone_soldier (Mar 10, 2011)

hey

Just out of curiosity what size monitor are you looking for??

I notice your OP says you are on a 17" monitor which you seem not to like (nor would I lol) so I would think your after something of a decent size... I run triple 23.6" alienwares (I would go 3 x dell 24" ultrsharp's if i had the money) and thats enough for me to do all that I want however I like to do lots of multitasking and for some people it would be better to just have one large monitor as they are only watching a movie or surfing or gaming.. for my use computer monitors (as opposed to t.v's) are good value as I can get good specs for a smaller price then a t.v. and get 3 of them.. However once you start looking at 30" or above the cost of a monitor goes up significantly for one with similar spec's to a good 24"...

The other thing to consider is where the monitor/t.v. will be located.. if it is on a desk in *my* opinion you wouldn't want to go much bigger then 24" - 27" in 1080p as after that you are sitting to close for it to be clear.. in that situation (if you want to go bigger) you have no choice but to go for a monitor as they come with higher res.. the Dell 30" ultrasharp comes with 2560 x 1600 res where as most t.v's are no more then 1080p..

If you are sitting in your lounge room (or a significant distance away) then anything large at 1080p is fine and you are far better off going the t.v. route if you don't want to spend the $$..

other then that most of what has been said is the info you need to sort out good from bad screens..

hope i have helped.. (sorry if it is long winded)

(NEC also have curved 43" monitor.. WICKED :evil


----------



## slim6y (Mar 10, 2011)

What is my OP?

I'm on an M17x Alienware - so I am sort of stuck with the HD screen that way for the time being....


----------



## lone_soldier (Mar 10, 2011)

lol sorry i was using it instead of writing original post (also means original poster I think)

so its a laptop?? if thats the case you are probably limited to dual screens (not including your laptop monitor). the specs say you have a display port and HDMI.. guess that means you can run twins one in each..

Do you know how large a monitor you want??


----------



## slim6y (Mar 10, 2011)

HAHA! Thanks, I thought OP stood for something that allowed you to look up my specs of computer 

I don't know yet, what I'll do with the monitor situation. I do have HDMI and VGA out... I assume it's HDMI out - do they work both ways???


----------



## lone_soldier (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah I miss read the OP and thought you had a desktop alienware which would allow you to have more monitors attached..

They both provide output yes but VGA is lame ***.. thats old, use the HDMI and displayport if you have it on your model (dell website says you should).. I don't use display port as i don't have them on my GFX cards nor do i have enough HDMI to run three monitors.. I use DVI which do fine..

The pics on the website look like you have displayport on the right of the HDMI port but I could be way off there.. its all about size with monitors.. (as are most things in life).. and the bigger you want the more you will pay..


----------



## slim6y (Mar 10, 2011)

yes I have a display port - but never understood it (because I was just using my 17in standard monitor for the time being).

Maybe you can explain....


----------



## lone_soldier (Mar 10, 2011)

From what I have read its a replacement for DVI and VGA (digital and analogue respectively). However is NOT a replacement for HDMI. If you have the choice you would run HDMI but Displayport in theory should be better than (if not equal to) DVI. Not all GFX cards have it yet (I think ATI have it but not Nvidia). If you want to run HD you will need HDMI (could be wrong) but otherwise Displayport is pretty good. Wiki is your friend if you want more info (very technical page though)

Alot of monitors have it these days (Dell do) and if you got two monitors thats what I would run it on (one on HDMI and one on Displayport).. Obviously you would run HD stuff on the HDMI monitor and anything else on either..


----------



## jinin (Mar 10, 2011)

Slim, if you are after a quality picture you cant go past CRT monitors... Yes they are really big but the picture is awesome and no delay. I have a 22 inch SONY Trinitron which i got for $100 i use it for gaming.


----------



## cris (Mar 10, 2011)

Where can you get CRT monitors?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 10, 2011)

My TAFE gave me a 22" Trinitron Pro, awesome monitor. Look on ebay, i bought one a few years back for $1.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 11, 2011)

jinin said:


> Slim, if you are after a quality picture you cant go past CRT monitors... Yes they are really big but the picture is awesome and no delay. I have a 22 inch SONY Trinitron which i got for $100 i use it for gaming.


 
I have a 29 inch Sony Wega... It does not have high picture quality as it only has half the amounts of lines of display... That was why I initially had this idea - because the kids were using the Sony CRT but didn't like it because of the clashes of technology with digital picture (it doesn't look as good). Anyway - it's ok, not sure I have money for this venture yet  might have to wait a little while!


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 11, 2011)

i have my computer hooked up to my 56" plasma sometimes


----------

